# VisIt : Powerful open source visualization tool



## arashghasemi (Mar 8, 2012)

Sadly VisIt (https://wci.llnl.gov/codes/visit/about.html) hasn't been ported to FreeBSD so far. This completely open source package has many Linux users, and is extremely robust for scientific visualization. just wondering if there is any chance that I get it working on my box. thanks
Arash

P.S : I kind of went through compiling from the source but it seems to me it has so many dependencies that I stopped doing it completely. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2012)

arashghasemi said:
			
		

> P.S : I kinda went through compiling from the source but it seems to me it has so many dependencies that I stopped doing it completely. any help would be appreciated.



Porter's Handbook


----------



## arashghasemi (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks SirDice, I'm note sure if I can make a new port for VisIt. I think the handbooks that you sent is pretty technical and I'll need couple of days to understand the bare bones. Can you make this port for us? appreciates anyway


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 9, 2012)

arashghasemi said:
			
		

> Thanks SirDice, I'm note sure if I can make a new port for VisIt. I think the handbooks that you sent is pretty technical and I'll need couple of days to understand the bare bones. Can you make this port for us? appreciates anyway



arashghasemi ~ here is more information for you as well.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/contributing-ports/article.html

I'm not sure if this forum is a place to request new ports. There are mailing lists that may pull in requests for new ports. Here is another link that may be useful for you:

http://www.freebsd.org/support.html

~


----------



## Dereckson (Mar 9, 2012)

arashghasemi, creating a port could be an interesting challenge, helping you to better understand how FreeBSD (especially the directory structure) or Makefile work.

Look the chapter III (Quick porting), it will give you a summary of the required steps.

You can get assistance on IRC: EFNet #bsdports



UNIXgod, well the trick is to get the attention of the right person at the right moment. It worked for everypot, who wanted a Bar Graph/Chart Generator port.


----------

